# Post pics of your setups and tell everyone what you have



## Rick (Dec 20, 2004)

These are some pics of my setup. Small now as I am just getting back into the hobby after a several year break. I have 7 chinese, 1 carolina adult female, two africans, and just sent DeShawn payment for two grandis. I also have two aquatic turtles and a box turtle. Box turtle is in the tub and water turts are in the aquarium at the left. I also have several thousand crickets and fruit flies


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Dec 20, 2004)

hahaha! nice, put my shabby little setup to shame! Good luck with the grandis, here is a photo of its siblings:

http://81.86.174.229/images/hierodula/hierodula%20(28).jpg

one of the mother

http://81.86.174.229/images/hierodula/hierodula%20(34).JPG

and one of the grand mother!

http://81.86.174.229/images/hierodula/hierodula%20(4).JPG

Here is one of my violin setup:

http://81.86.174.229/images/Other/misc%20(35).jpg

hope you like them, but shouldnt this be in the enclosures and setup section?


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice pics! I am assuming DeShawn got some grandis ooths from you? I ordered two from him and am hoping to get a breeding pair.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry I don't have pics of my set up right now, but I am keeping/breeding/hopefully breeding the following mantids:

S. centralis

S. lineola

S. viridis

H. grandis

unknown (either a sphodromantis spp. or Hierodula spp.)

P. agrionina

P. paradoxa

P. arizonae

D. desiccata

hopefully G. grisea

hopefully T. sigiana

I also keep many Tarantulas of different species.


----------

